# PE - Dayton BR-1 or RS621



## CRAM V (Feb 12, 2007)

I was checking out the PE catalog that I received with my last cable order from them, looking for a Christmas gift for myself, and came across two speaker BIY cabinets. Both were Dayton, one was the BR-1 (which i read was a decent speaker, but the crossover wasn't too great) selling for $159.

Then I came across the Dayton RS621, which has the Dayton RS150S-8 6" & the RS28AS-4 1-1/8". In the catalog is says the PAIR is $279, which to me sounds like a pretty good deal, but then when I went to the site to check it out more, it says it's selling for $349---EACH! 

I sent PE an email to see what the deal is, but does anyone have any experience with the RS621, I know many of you rave about the RS speakers in mobile applications, so I figured in a home application they'd be pretty awesome.

Thanks for any input.

Marc


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

For the $300-$400 mark, take a look at the NatP design at the htguide forums. It's been out quite a while but it really is a nice speaker.


----------

